# bild friert ein pc stürzt ab



## ncgimp (24. Juni 2010)

Mein System:
Windows 7 64 bit
Intel Core i7 860
Cooler AMD/AM2/1366 Noctua NH-U12P-SE2
Asus P7P55D-E
DDR3 4 GB Kingston 2x 2 GB
DVD LG GSA-H22NS black
1 GB ATI Powercolor HD 5870 PCS
500 GB Samsung HD50HJ
580W BeQuiet! StraightPower CM

Habe meinen neuen Pc seit ein paar Tagen. Das Bild friert zwischendurch ein (egal ob Spiel, musik hören oder im Leerlauf) und wenn in dem Augenblick in Ton abgespielt wird höre ich diesen weiterhin (aber total verzerrt). Nach dem Absturzt läuft der Pc ohne Problem weiter (wenn ich ihn neugestartet habe).

Kann ich da irgendwas machen oder soll ich den Pc sofort reparieren lassen?

lg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Hört sich nach Temps Problem an.

Lad dir mal Core Temp und GPU-Z und sagt was für Temps dort stehen...


----------



## ncgimp (24. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Temps Problem an.
> 
> Lad dir mal Core Temp und GPU-Z und sagt was für Temps dort stehen...




Core Temp:

Tj.Max 99 °C
Core 0 36°C
Core 1 33°C
Core 2 38°C
Core 3 33°C

PGU-Z:

GPU: Cypress
Technology: 40 nm
Die Size: 334mm²
GPU Clock: 850 MHz
Default Clock: 850 MHz
Memory: 1200 MHz
ATI CrossFire Disabled
Memory Type: GDDr5
Memory Size: 1024MB
Bus Width: 256 Bit
Bandwidth 153,6 GB/s 

edit:

Sesors:
GPU Temperatur: 33°C
1 33,5°C
2 40 °C
3 35,6°C
VDDX 0,950V


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Ram Timings verändert? Wenn nicht spiel damit mal bissel rum.


----------



## ncgimp (24. Juni 2010)

ich habe garnichts verändert.
und ganz erlich gesagt hab ich da 0 plan von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Schau mal im BIOS, sollte leicht zu finden sein, dann stell mal um


CAS latency 5 > 4
RAS to CAS 5 > 4
RAS Precharge 5 >4
Precharge delay 18 > 12

Hatte ähnliches Problem mit altem Rechner, der ist immer eingefroren ohne Bluescreen, Bekannter hatte das auch, liegt sehr oft daran, in seltenen Fällen an Hardwarefehlern.


----------



## eMJay (24. Juni 2010)

Mal eine dumme frage zwischen durch... was mach ich wenn ich die Timings im BIOS nicht verändern kann und mein MB die falsch einstellt?


----------



## ncgimp (24. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schau mal im BIOS, sollte leicht zu finden sein, dann stell mal um
> 
> 
> CAS latency 5 > 4
> ...




Ich und im Bios was verstellen. Das kann nur in die Hose gehen^^


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme frage zwischen durch... was mach ich wenn ich die Timings im BIOS nicht verändern kann und mein MB die falsch einstellt?



Falsch einstellen gibts nicht, RAM Timings sollte man nur verändern wenn der PC Probleme macht.

Edit: Passieren kann nichts, wenn es nicht funktioniert stürzt der PC einfach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. Juni 2010)

Er macht Probleme....
Laut Hersteller:


1066MHz DDR2
CL 5-6-6-18(CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Available in 4GB Dual Channel Kits
Unbuffered
Gold XTC Heatspreader
OCZ Lifetime Warranty
2.1 Volts
240 Pin DIMM
 Läuft aber Stadart mit

1.8 Volt ---- ist bereits auf 2.1 Volt und fast stabil vorher waren die Bluescreens im Minutentakt

CL 6-8-8-24 ist Laut AMD Overdrive.
Kann die da auch verändern aber nicht dauerhaft. Nach einem Neustart mus ich es wieder umstellen.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juni 2010)

> Kann ich da irgendwas machen oder soll ich den Pc sofort reparieren lassen?



Ich würd mir da nicht so den Kopf machen.
Das Gerät ist neu und hat von Anfang an nicht funktioniert.
Also zurück damit und reparieren lassen.
Je länger du wartest, desto unglaubwürdiger ist die Begründung: Der ging schon die ganze Zeit nicht


----------



## ncgimp (24. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würd mir da nicht so den Kopf machen.
> Das Gerät ist neu und hat von Anfang an nicht funktioniert.
> Also zurück damit und reparieren lassen.
> Je länger du wartest, desto unglaubwürdiger ist die Begründung: Der ging schon die ganze Zeit nicht




jo pc ist weg. kann ich morgen wieder abholen

danke euch


----------



## ncgimp (30. Juni 2010)

soo... der pc ist seit letzem freitag in der werkstatt. der pc laden kann keinen fehler festellen. er läuft auf hochtouren stürzt aber nicht ab. sie geben allerdings zu das sie im verlauf erkannt haben das der pc mehrfach bei mir zu hause abgestürzt ist. was kann ich jetzt machen? die leute im pc laden kommen einfach nicht vorran und schieben das ganze immer weiter hinaus


----------



## ncgimp (30. Juni 2010)

/push hilfe!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Juli 2010)

Wieso kommen die im PC-Laden nicht weiter? Eigentlich sollte für die doch die Angelegenheit geklärt sein. In deren Testumgebung kam es zu keinen Abstürzen, somit liegt eigentlich kein Fehler ab Werk vor. Schön wäre natürlich, wenn du erfahren würdest was ursächlich für die Abstürze bei dir zu Hause war.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Juli 2010)

Da er im Laden lief aber bei dir zu hause nicht, sollten man evtl. das Problem woanderst suchen.

Wie sieht es den mit euren Stromleitungen aus, alt? Könnten da evtl. Stromschwankungen auftreten die so stark sind dass das Netzteil die nicht mehr ausgleichen kann?

Du könntest ja wenn du den PC wieder hast in nochmal zu hause testen, treten dann wieder die Abstürze auf, dann mal die Kiste zu einem Freund schaffen und dort probieren. 

Ist jetzt nur so eine Idee, ansonsten würde mir auch spontan nichts mehr einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ncgimp (2. Juli 2010)

die im pc laden sind auch total ratlos. sie haben eine woche lang tests ohne ende durchgeführt aber es kam nichts dabei raus (und leider kein absturz). ich habe den pc seit heute wieder. habe vorhin 3 stunden gezockt (2 mal abgestürzt). ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. was ich ausschließen kann ist das meine stromleitungen/steckdosen zu alt sind.

ich hab einfach kein plan was ich jetzt noch machen kann wenn selbst die leute im pc laden passen müssen. wie gesagt sie geben ja zu das sie erkennen können, dass er bei mir zu hause abgestürzt ist. hat keiner irgendeine idee?

zusammenfassung: ich spiele/ oder bin auf dem desktop und plötzlich startet der pc sich einfach neu. danach funktioniert der pc top ! (bis zum nächsten absturz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

kann man aus der Ferne leider wenig machen 

hast du noch eine andere Grafikkarte da die du testen könntest 

mal nen Tag oder halt nur paar Stunden mit jeweils 1 Ram Modul probieren

ich weiss ja nicht wie die umfangreichen Tests ausgesehen haben


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Juli 2010)

Hast du zu Hause noch irgendetwas anderes an Geräten angeschlossen (Webcam, Drucker)? Vielleicht auch mal ne andere Maus oder Tastatur oder so verwenden. Ist total unwahrscheinlich aber man muss halt überlegen was ist bei dir zu Hause anders als im Laden! 

Wenns der Strom nicht ist, bist du dauerhaft online? Mal die Verbindung trennen.

Notfalls nochmal zum Laden bringen und fragen ob du bei einigen der Test dabei sein kannst bzw. dir das mal ansehen. Vielleicht lügen sie auch schlicht und einfach.

Würde zudem auch mal eine andere Steckdose in einem anderen Raum probieren. Vielleicht auch mal zu nem Kumpel fahren und den Rechner dort testen....


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

ja Drucker und USB Geräte die man nicht wirklich braucht erstmal nicht anschliessen 

wie gehst du denn ins Inet ? WLan Stick o.ä. ? Netzwerk könnte man auch generell mal nicht anschliessen und testen


----------



## ncgimp (11. Juli 2010)

USB Geräte hab ich schon alles ausgetauscht. Internet hab ich direkt am Router angeschlossen (über Lan-Kabel).


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

eine frage mal zwischendurch: So ein geiler Pc und DDR2 Ram?


----------

